# Our Jazzy



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, Ive been following this site for a while and just recently registered...We had to put our 10 year old German Shepherd Jazzy down just 4 days ago, and I know those of you who have lost your fur baby GSDs will understand exactly what we are going through...
Jazzy was adopted to us only 6 years ago, went through two bloating episodes and several Gastro issues...But we kept going like the tight knit little family we were...We were her whole world and she was ours, and I have cried non stop every single day since that awful night so soon ago...
Jazzy was acting odd that night, sure she was anxious as it was, not uncommon for her, but she couldnt seem to get comfy wherever she lay...And when she started to throw up and lay in strange places that she never had before, I knew...Something was very wrong. And In my heart I knew, once we took her to the emergency vet, God was going to take her from us...And I was right. Sometimes it sucks that your heart knows before your brain, it isn't a good feeling in this circumstance, not at all...
Turns out she had a mass on her spleen, and there were pretty much zero options, so we had to say goodbye to her...It was hard, we were devastated, even the vet cried...And although I'm still very angry at the universe for taking my furry daughter, I knew this was the best thing for her...
I just wanted to say thank you for this wonderful site, Ive already read stories of those of you who have gone through the same thing as us...Our world is so empty, my soul is blue, my heart hurts like none other, and I feel like we've done something wrong to have our baby girl taken from us...6 years wasn't enough time, it isn't fair...
But I am proud to say that Jazzy never wanted for anything, especially LOVE, and I like to think she knew that...Thanks for reading!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It is never easy. That said, welcome!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

(very heavy sigh), sounds like another case of hemangiosarcoma. i don't know if there's more of it around these days, or if those of us who've lost a dog to this quick and stealthy disease are just more aware of it. i call it the club nobody wants to belong to...there are way too many of us here. but we all understand exactly what you're going thru and how devastating the loss is.

please know you've done NOTHING wrong, but everything right in giving your jazzy a wonderful and loving home. i am so sorry for your great loss. take good care and welcome to the board. many blessings.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry. I wish you had gotten to have more time with her. She is lucky to have been adopted by a family that loved her so much.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry and I feel your pain. We just lost our Casey 10.3 years in Oct to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen, and our Kaiser (almost 10) was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma of the heart.
It is a genetic flaw in this breed.
Just know you are not alone.
{Hugs} to you and God speed Jazzy.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Jazzy so young. It sounds like she had a really good life with you. I'm glad that you found this forum because there are many people here who understand what you're going through.

Rest in peace, Jazzy. :angel:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your Jazzy. She had a wonderful life w/ a family that loved her and went the extra mile for her. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you.


----------



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone, so very much, I am SO glad I found this forum, I knew people would understand what we are going through, and it is amazing how many of you lost your fur baby to the exact same thing...Its been a week today (well late tonight it will be,) and we picked up Jazzy's things...Amazingly I didn't cry, but my heart is still very, very heavy...I know it will be for sometime, too...We also informed the rescue where we got Jazzy of what happened and she was sad, but thanked us for giving her the best thing we could...A forever home...My hubby got me the "Rin Tin Tin" story for our anniversary and I plan to read it right away, I've felt reading (between this wonderful site and other things about GSD's) has really helped...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's a pain like no other, isn't it? I'm so sorry you lost Jazzy- she sounds like a wonderful girl. And a very well loved one.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## skischool (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, welcome to the "club". I am a recent member as well. 
The only thing that helps is time and keeping busy...
I didn't make it too long, I had to get another pup...


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

SO sad. I can't and don't want to imagine the pain. RIP sweet Jazzy.


----------



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey again everyone, I cant thank you enough for your support...Itll be two weeks on Saturday night/Sunday morning, and we seem to be doing better...We are still waiting to get Jazzys ashes back (we got a really nice urn,) and I think Ill do even better when she is back home with us...
As far as getting another, Ive been reading on what everyone has done, thoughts, etc...We are actually looking into adoption again, possibly with a 5 year old "fuzzy tank" named "Mono" who is recovering at the rescue after bloating...Something about his case really got my attention, and I know 5 is older for a GSD, but I dont mind...Every dog deserves a loving home, and we feel so empty without a dog...Whatever we do, we know they will never replace our Jazzy love...Thoughts? Is it too soon? Just the right time? Something about this has not only made me feel better, but I almost feel like it might be a sign from our Jazzy...Am I crazy?


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello,
It will four weeks to the day Friday since I lost my Hana and I understand your feelings. I do have a Shepherd mix, I found her 3 years ago and she was great pals with Hana. But I’ve also been looking at the GSD’s online from the local rescues in my area and I too at some point will get another one. I don’t think it’s too soon if you want to get another one. As you said you’re not replacing Jazzy as you never could and I know there’s no replacing my Hana’s as well but if you’re looking to own another GSD and your ready for another 5-8 year commitment go for it. 
For me the age range I’m interested in is 3-4 years old, although I’d love to have a puppy I don’t have the time right now for a puppy. 

Regards
:gsdhead::angel:RIP Hana 2003-12/30/2011


----------



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, sheps, for the encouragement...This board is a wonderful thing, I'm so glad I found it!


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. As you may see from my sig., we also lost our Jazzy girl a few months ago to HS on her heart. It does hurt a long time, but does seem to get better after a while.

Replacements GSD's are good for the heart, though they never seem to fully fill that little empty space left behind.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We lost our GSD/Husky mix to HS 3 yrs ago. We filled our home with a rescue a month later and we were not sorry. We can talk about Paige now with joyful hearts. We know she waits for us. I am sorry for your loss and can only say you are not alone in your sadness. Unfortunately, many of us know the pain of HS. I hope you will find joy and happiness with another GSD.


----------



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

I see that, obxterra, Jazzy is such a lovely name...This board has really helped, much thanks to everyone for your condolences and experiences...I wanted to share that we have taken in a foster GSD, who we will most likely adopt...He will not replace Jazzy by any means, but he has helped taken the sting out a bit of losing her. Its nice to have another fuzzy face in the house again. Id like to hope Jazzy is looking down, proud of us, happy we are willing to love again after losing her...Im still very sad, I miss her more than anything, but when I look into the sweet eyes of Mono, it makes the pain hurt just a little less...


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

Please accept my sympathy for your loss. I love how you say you're proud that Jazzy never wanted for anything, especially love. That makes me feel good that my pets could say that as well. This disease is so devastating, and it seems like all the GSD's it takes are about the same age. So unfair. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

JazzyLuv said:


> I wanted to share that we have taken in a foster GSD, who we will most likely adopt...He will not replace Jazzy by any means, but he has helped taken the sting out a bit of losing her. Its nice to have another fuzzy face in the house again. Id like to hope Jazzy is looking down, proud of us, happy we are willing to love again after losing her...Im still very sad, I miss her more than anything, but when I look into the sweet eyes of Mono, it makes the pain hurt just a little less...


I've always found that even though you cannot replace one dog, I myself do better if I have another dog to care for fairly quickly to help ease things for me. For me personally, it feels like I'm honoring the love my dog gave me by taking in another and giving it a wonderful life. 

I'm pretty sure Jazzy is pausing here and there to check in on you, and is happy that you've taken in another dog who needs you.


----------



## JazzyLuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, sorry Ive been MIA, my computer hasnt exactly been cooperating as of late...I cant say thank you enough for your kinds words and support, its been rough, and Mono has really helped fill our broken hearts...Hes having a few issues of his own, but we love him all the same...I cant believe Jazzys been gone about 7 months...The time flies, but the pain remains...My heart and love goes out to all of you, too, who have lost your special furry loves...


----------

